# 327 Federal Magnum



## Raye (Mar 5, 2020)

A little help... is the 327 Federal Magnum a good self defense round. I have been looking at the Ruger LCRX 327. Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that, for someone who is recoil-averse, and with the right bullet, .327 Federal Magnum would be a very good self-defense round.
However, I also suggest that, since it is not the very best fight stopper, if you choose to use it you should do a lot of practice to make sure that you are deadly accurate with it.


----------



## Raye (Mar 5, 2020)

As a firearm owner aren’t you supposed to be very accurate with all firearms? I dont have to say when the round leaves the barre you own it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

9mm, maybe 9MM+P depending in a revolver. 0.312 instead of 0.355 vs 9MM
I'm not a 9 fan but that is the best comparison to use. Things seem to get much faster with just a little barrel increase. You may be able to add some horsepower, but won't be able to add displacement. Research the projectile and ammo availability closely. Sorry nothing to help with that.
You are also restricted to a wheel gun.
Happy Comparing.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Raye said:


> As a firearm owner aren't you supposed to be very accurate with all firearms? I dont have to say when the round leaves the barre you own it.


Not busting your chops, because a lot of people tout shot placement and it is paramount, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Do you really believe you can make pinpoint target placement under poor light,weather, and other conditions. Add the most enormous stress you couldn't imagine to the mix, and a moving target, maybe shooting, stabbing, hitting you and being surprised by the attack.
Paints quite the picture doesn't it. Ammo is king. Caliber is another subject, and not always so much a factor as long as it is adequate.
The one standing in the end with ammo won.
Don't short yourself.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

If you're recoil adverse take a pass on the .327.
With the .327 it's a virtual hand cannon.
Smoke, flame, recoil all of it.
If you download to a .32 H&R Mag. it's a lot less.

The .327 has ballistics that are very close to a .357 Magnum in a light weight gun.

AFS


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Raye said:


> *As a firearm owner aren't you supposed to be very accurate with all firearms? *I dont have to say when the round leaves the barre you own it.


That is a pretty broad stroke you are painting. Are you asserting that you can very accurately shoot a gun that it seems you have never shot? When you say* all firearms, *you are including derringers, muskets, and machine guns. Maybe you are Jerry Miculek?

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> That is a pretty broad stroke you are painting. Are you asserting that you can very accurately shoot a gun that it seems you have never shot? When you say* all firearms, *you are including derringers, muskets, and machine guns. Maybe you are Jerry Miculek?
> 
> GW


Probably just talking about the ones he owns. Just said it to be less than completely understandable.
I have that "Gift" as well.
Or you could just be dog piling. In that case, never mind and carry on.


----------



## Raye (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for all or your feedback.


----------

